# Skip leaving commercials



## Thorny-1 (10 mo ago)

I've noticed the commercial skip is leaving commercials right before the show returns. The ones it "leaves" always seem to be commercials for the network's other shows. Maybe just a coincidence? 🤔


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Been doing it for months. It’s talked about in another thread


----------

